# New Puppy - What NOT to feed?



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

I plan on sticking with Diamond Large Breed Puppy Food when our boy gets home, because that's what the breeder uses, but as far as treats, what's good? But more importantly, what's NOT good?

Two weeks to go. I'm waaay more eager than I had anticipated being...


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm especially interested in stuffing a kong... Is peanut butter, pumpkin, hot dog, all ok?

Do you have other non-kibble suggestions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stay far away from any treats made in China, and rawhide.
When adding new things to a pups diet do it gradually and only one at a time. It just makes it easier to figure out the culprit if he get a upset stomach. 
I also look for things that have simple ingredients.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vir - canned sweet potatoe is great - on the hotdog only if all natural and low in salt


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Peanut butter is great, but really rich, so I usually only use it to seal off the kong. Mixing it with yogurt, mashed banana, and pumpkin is also a favorite. 
My girl loves fruits and veggies so I've used carrots, apple, green beans, and celery, as well as scraps of chicken and beef.

Whole raw eggs (they can eat the shell) and marrow bones are sort of nature's kongs. Watching a puppy figure out how to eat an egg for the first time is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

We avoid by-products, wheat, soy, corn, harmful preservatives, and unnecessary fillers.

What we DO use:

Natural meats (chicken, roast beef, turkey, etc)
Dried Lamb Lung 
String Cheese
Dried Sweet Potatoes (homemade) 
All-Natural Commercial Treats or Homemade Treats 

Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I could not feed Dharma anything listed here. She had a really sensitive stomach. Even rice and steamed chicken would throw her off. We even tried to change the kibble from general puppy to large breed of the same brand to help her. The kibble is all natural and holistic. Very high quality. She finally settled down after many months.


----------

